
Show HN: LifeHQ – My Complete Achievement and Productivity System - DarkoKolev
https://www.lifehqapp.com/
======
DarkoKolev
Just to expand from the title. I am building LifeHQ as a solution for everyone
that's trying to organize their life, goals and projects with a bunch of paper
notebooks, evernote, trello and are all over the place.

These tools are great but being spread out is difficult to stay consistent
with all of them and your data is in 3 different places.

Also these tools only do storage and ease of access to your tasks, notes etc.
LifeHQ has actual modules that help with productivity that I use on a daily
basis while working. I am talking about custom Pomodoro cycles which is my
favorite part of the whole app. You can read more about LifeHQ on the blog:
[https://blog.lifehqapp.com](https://blog.lifehqapp.com)

------
CtrlAltEngage
The get invite button seems to just pulse repeatedly when clicked?

~~~
smhd
I'm getting the same issue. I waited approx. 2 minutes for it to go through,
but it just stays there, pulsing.

